
Show HN: Summary of Top Hacker News Stories of the Week - simonebrunozzi
https://github.com/simonebrunozzi/MNMN/blob/master/Weekly-Summaries/2016-10.md
======
infinityplus1
Is it going to be regular?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I hope so!

